# Factory Engine



## esteam (Nov 6, 2009)

Here is my latest work: Horizontal factory engine. I built her from elmer's plans. But the cylinder is not the same with elmer's. 

Here are the photos and videos...

http://s337.photobucket.com/albums/n361/hombaz/horizontalfactory/?action-view&current=DSCN7284.jpg

http://s337.photobucket.com/albums/n361/hombaz/horizontalfactory/?action-view&current=DSCN7288.jpg

http://s337.photobucket.com/albums/n361/hombaz/horizontalfactory/?action-view&current=DSCN7297.jpg

I couldn't add photos again. That's why i send their links. Damn my brain...


http://s337.photobucket.com/albums/n361/hombaz/horizontalfactory/?action=view&current=DSCN7316.flv

I hope you like her...

Thanks

Best regards

Erdem


----------



## Metal Butcher (Nov 6, 2009)

Like her? I love her!!! :bow:

Super workmanship, great running, and great sounding. What more could we ask for?

Heck, I want her! :big:

-MB


----------



## putputman (Nov 6, 2009)

Erdem, great running engine. Something to be proud of every time you crank it up. :bow: :bow: :bow: 

I have built many engine and am proud of myself everytime I get a new on running. Something I think just about everyone on this forums feels. 

Don't kick yourself for not being able to get the pictures on the forum. For me, sometime that is harder than building that engine. A lot of those computer geeks can not build a nice running engine like yours.

Looking forward to your next one.


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Nov 6, 2009)

Great looking engine Erdem. Very nice.

As for the pictures...you notice when you put the cursor over the picture a drop down window will show. At the bottom of that is 'IMG Code'...move the cursor to that (carefully or the window goes away) and press the left button to highlight it. Then press the right button. That will show another window...in that you will see 'Copy'...Use that...then paste (Ctl-V) into your post.


----------



## tel (Nov 6, 2009)

Very nice indeed! Bore? Stroke? Flywheel?


----------



## ChooChooMike (Nov 6, 2009)

NICE !!! I like the clear/acrylic window you put on the valve chest Thm:} :bow:

Got a nice sound too 

Mike


----------



## Deanofid (Nov 6, 2009)

Erdem, when you want to post a picture, click on the button that looks like a tiny picture. It's right next to the one that says You Tube. It will make a thing like this:

[ img ]  [ /img ]

Put your picture address between those two things and it will show up in the post.


----------



## doc1955 (Nov 6, 2009)

Very nice!
I too like the clear window novel!


----------



## Twmaster (Nov 6, 2009)

Seeing photos and videos of engines like yours always brings a smile to my face. Thank you for sharing your terrific engine. 

Bravo! Well done! :bow:


----------



## cfellows (Nov 7, 2009)

Beautiful engine, Erdeem. Nice work, indeed!

Chuck


----------



## kvom (Nov 7, 2009)

I'm planning to be in Istanbul next year (end of September). if it works out maybe we could get together for a visit.


----------

